# Internet Radio



## jamjar (Jan 6, 2016)

I've recently gone down the internet radio route. There appear to be hundreds of channels - Any recommendations for what to listen out for and at what times.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I stay away from it as far as I can. Sorry.


----------

